# Custom Corsair PSU Labels



## thx1138

Very nice. The only thing I don't like is that on the camo and the digital camo ones you covered the numbers. Surly you could've used the lighted bits of camo to cover the empty black space around the text rather than putting it over the text itself. Good job none the less.


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> Very nice. The only thing I don't like is that on the camo and the digital camo ones you covered the numbers. Surly you could've used the lighted bits of camo to cover the empty black space around the text rather than putting it over the text itself. Good job none the less.


Thanks... Yeah good point ill go fix them now


----------



## metallicamaster3

These are awesome!


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> These are awesome!


Thanks


----------



## Lukeeey.

Nice man


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukeeey.*
> 
> Nice man


Cheers!

Few more Added


----------



## Starbomba

I bought a CX500 2 weeks ago since i sold my HTPC's Silverstone PSU. I just love how the label sticks out.

Now i want to make an acrylic screen for the case









I do like the "alternative" ship you use on a couple of them.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Nice labels. Also this is my 100th post. Oh yea.


----------



## eThix

Great stuff! Waiting for some AX850 love, +rep


----------



## B!0HaZard

I wouldn't want the TPB logo on my PSU, but they're nice.


----------



## blackbalt89

No love for HX 850s?


----------



## Nemesis158

so what would one do with these? print them out on adhesive paper and stick them on your PSU?









Can you make a TX750W set?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Must get lami-label or something to stick on here.


----------



## Spade616

hey do you have some for the hx650?


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eThix*
> 
> Great stuff! Waiting for some AX850 love, +rep


Will get round to it yes!! And thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> I wouldn't want the TPB logo on my PSU, but they're nice.


Ha I know TPB logo was the only half decent silhouette of a ship I could find
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> No love for HX 850s?


As above ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> so what would one do with these? print them out on adhesive paper and stick them on your PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make a TX750W set?


Yes for something different! and I will yes....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> hey do you have some for the hx650?


Will get round to it yes









*UPDATED OP*


----------



## Spade616

thanks man! repped


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> I wouldn't want the TPB logo on my PSU, but they're nice.


I would want it, lol. I do buy the software i use and other stuff, but there are software that are not worth their bits. For that, there's TPB









How about some love for us with low-power rigs? Maybe a OCN-blue CX500/CX430 with the original Corsair logo?


----------



## Lazy Bear

These are fantastic!


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I would want it, lol. I do buy the software i use and other stuff, but there are software that are not worth their bits. For that, there's TPB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some love for us with low-power rigs? Maybe a OCN-blue CX500/CX430 with the original Corsair logo?


Updated OP with CX430/500 Will do More
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> These are fantastic!


Thanks


----------



## kyismaster

any GS labels?


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Very nice work! I PMed you about a HX750 desert camo version!


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA*
> 
> Very nice work! I PMed you about a HX750 desert camo version!


Updated OP at the bottom, hope thats what your kinda looking for, if not I'll have a re-think!

Thanks


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Updated OP at the bottom, hope thats what your kinda looking for, if not I'll have a re-think!
> Thanks


+1 rep Thanks so much!!


----------



## SoloMid

You skipped my AX750


----------



## Nemesis158

And my TX750


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloMid*
> 
> You skipped my AX750


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> And my TX750


I will get round to them...Eventually


----------



## kyismaster

GS 800 Please >. <


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> GS 800 Please >. <


This is only a first draft couldnt get the GS font exactly right as I had to make it from scratch....It is very similar though, just the "S" isnt as angled as the original


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> This is only a first draft couldnt get the GS font exactly right as I had to make it from scratch....It is very similar though, just the "S" isnt as angled as the original


Perfect in my eyes. time for some major color variations! ;D

thanks x10000 +1 rep


----------



## RussianJ

Ax 1200, CoD digital block camo please?


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Perfect in my eyes. time for some major color variations! ;D
> thanks x10000 +1 rep


Thanks, do you want to see any particular colour?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Ax 1200, CoD digital block camo please?


Im getting a few variations when searching for COD digital camo, could you link me to which one your on about? Thanks

Edit...Maybe something along the lines of this?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Thanks, do you want to see any particular colour?
> Im getting a few variations when searching for COD digital camo, could you link me to which one your on about? Thanks
> Edit...Maybe something along the lines of this?


well. Rainbow variations, and Blue variations. or maybe just midnight black and blue.









and on the rainbow one put this instead of the corsair logo:

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/024/5/f/dashing_rainbow_dash_by_masterrottweiler-d4ng45v.png

xD

and possibly change the text to RD800 on the rainbow one as well.

Other than that. Maybe some one else would like something?


----------



## iCrap

Man if i had a corsair id print one out and stick it to my PSU....
OR i could cheat and stick an AX1200 logo on mine. Maybe...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Man if i had a corsair id print one out and stick it to my PSU....
> OR i could cheat and stick an AX1200 logo on mine. Maybe...


Lol, that would be simply epic.


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well. Rainbow variations, and Blue variations. or maybe just midnight black and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the rainbow one put this instead of the corsair logo:
> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/024/5/f/dashing_rainbow_dash_by_masterrottweiler-d4ng45v.png
> xD
> and possibly change the text to RD800 on the rainbow one as well.
> Other than that. Maybe some one else would like something?


Wish I didn't ask







haha only messing! Ill see if I can come up with something! Might take a while but Keep checking back


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol, that would be simply epic.


Im doin it now


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well. Rainbow variations, and Blue variations. or maybe just midnight black and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the rainbow one put this instead of the corsair logo:
> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/024/5/f/dashing_rainbow_dash_by_masterrottweiler-d4ng45v.png
> xD
> and possibly change the text to RD800 on the rainbow one as well.
> Other than that. Maybe some one else would like something?


Re-Quote

Ha maybe something like this? Was only threw together quickly so you might not like it



*EDIT*...or maybe..Which I personally like better has a bit of everything you asked for rainbow/midnight-black/RD/Pic



Edit 2..Damn the RD is a bit rough round the edges ill sort that out asap

Edit 3..Better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Im doin it now


Youll have to take a photo when its done, and I can do a different colour if you dont like any already ^^up there


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Re-Quote
> Ha maybe something like this? Was only threw together quickly so you might not like it
> 
> Youll have to take a photo when its done


Yup i will, i don't have any sticker paper (or at least i can't find it) so il have to use tape though...


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yup i will, i don't have any sticker paper (or at least i can't find it) so il have to use tape though...


Its hiding from you!!...make sure to set your printer to the max DPI, I've never seen one on "normal" paper so I cant comment on how it will come out


----------



## iCrap

check out my new AX850. Totally legit. Ignore the tape, that was from something else.


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> check out my new AX850. Totally legit. Ignore the tape, that was from something else.


Hahaha thats awesome


----------



## iCrap

im going to try again with sticker paper .... if i can find it.


----------



## myuusmeow

Maybe I'll print out an AX 850 label and put it on my AX 750 and sell it to someone


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Re-Quote
> Ha maybe something like this? Was only threw together quickly so you might not like it
> 
> *EDIT*...or maybe..Which I personally like better has a bit of everything you asked for rainbow/midnight-black/RD/Pic
> 
> Edit 2..Damn the RD is a bit rough round the edges ill sort that out asap
> Edit 3..Better?
> 
> Youll have to take a photo when its done, and I can do a different colour if you dont like any already ^^up there


I... am... speechless.









+1 rep again


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I... am... speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 rep again


Why Thanks Im glad you like.... Ill work on some of the other ideas you put forward after I finish work today


----------



## PatrickCrowely

An Epic Post. Thanks & Repped.....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Why Thanks Im glad you like.... Ill work on some of the other ideas you put forward after I finish work today


oh, my, thanks so much !







ima go get some card stock today and test these babies.







and maybe double sided tape.


----------



## liltony817

Can you make some for the TX series, specifically a blue TX650 V2? Thanks.


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> oh, my, thanks so much !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima go get some card stock today and test these babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe double sided tape.


Erm best thing to use is some ""Gloss Vinyl Self Adhesive Sticker Paper"" its not the cheapest of stuff to buy but does seem to give the best results imo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liltony817*
> 
> Can you make some for the TX series, specifically a blue TX650 V2? Thanks.


Yeah ill give it a go, I'm still at work so give me a few hours


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Erm best thing to use is some ""Gloss Vinyl Self Adhesive Sticker Paper"" its not the cheapest of stuff to buy but does seem to give the best results imo
> Yeah ill give it a go, I'm still at work so give me a few hours


can you link me up?








also to add to the list can you make a OCN flame Blue one with

OCN800?


----------



## King Who Dat

very nice work man.

I'd love an hx750 version with the OCN flame on it. this makes me sad I have no creative talents....


----------



## MARK-20

Sorry for all the late reply's had some family issues to resolve over the last few days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> can you link me up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also to add to the list can you make a OCN flame Blue one with
> OCN800?


erm this is a uk link but im sure if you use google and just search "A4 Gloss Vinyl Self Adhesive Sticker Paper" somethiing will come up.
Yeah Ill give that a shot

This is no where near done but something like this?


You gave me an idea todo a [email protected] one too...which i'll get round to
Edit...


Something Like this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley*
> 
> very nice work man.
> I'd love an hx750 version with the OCN flame on it. this makes me sad I have no creative talents....


Yeah Ill give that a shot aswell


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Sorry for all the late reply's had some family issues to resolve over the last few days.
> erm this is a uk link but im sure if you use google and just search "A4 Gloss Vinyl Self Adhesive Sticker Paper" somethiing will come up.
> Yeah Ill give that a shot
> This is no where near done but something like this?
> 
> You gave me an idea todo a [email protected] one too...which i'll get round to
> Edit...
> 
> Something Like this
> Yeah Ill give that a shot aswell


Yesss, oh by the way, just the flame is fine









nice [email protected]


----------



## crazyg0od33

would you be able to do an AX1200w, similar to the white and blue ax850, but red instead of blue?
Thanks man they're awesome labels


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> would you be able to do an AX1200w, similar to the white and blue ax850, but red instead of blue?
> Thanks man they're awesome labels


?


----------



## kyismaster

you work so fast







,

where do you find the specs by the way?


----------



## SirWaWa

nice work!
needs moar 1050w labels


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> ?


That's awesome, would you be able to make the middle sail red as well though?
Man that's cool!
I'm planning on covering the whole thing in white 3M Di-Noc Carbon fiber, then putting this sticker over that


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> you work so fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> where do you find the specs by the way?


Ha, Thanks! In what way do you mean specs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> nice work!
> needs moar 1050w labels


Ill get round to it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> That's awesome, would you be able to make the middle sail red as well though?
> Man that's cool!
> I'm planning on covering the whole thing in white 3M Di-Noc Carbon fiber, then putting this sticker over that


Yeah no problem give me 5-10 mins! and sounds good, youll have to throw some pictures up when its all done

This?


Something Im now working on thanks to Crazyg0od33's carbon idea...
Black


White'ish'


----------



## Emissary of Pain

U are a genius ... Love the labels ...

Could you perhaps make a TX650 logo with the OCN Flame (no text under the flame) ... Play around with the colours ... I have a white and black theme ... (would prefer white text black backgroud)

Thanks !!


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> U are a genius ... Love the labels ...
> Could you perhaps make a TX650 logo with the OCN Flame (no text under the flame) ... Play around with the colours ... I have a white and black theme ... (would prefer white text black backgroud)
> Thanks !!


Thanks! Yeah ill give it a shot, I have to pop out for a little bit so Ill do it tomorrow


----------



## kyismaster

that carbon fiber one looks fresh.


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> that carbon fiber one looks fresh.


Ha thanks again..

Im now also working on a new idea Ive come up with for something totally different should be up in a few days


----------



## crazyg0od33

Wow, I may use that carbon fiber on the white carbon di-noc. Some good contrast!

I love it thanks!!!


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Wow, I may use that carbon fiber on the white carbon di-noc. Some good contrast!
> I love it thanks!!!


Yeah, im just making some slight changes to them first, then I'll remove the water-'mark'


----------



## Starsunder

Very nice, i was just thinking about making one for my new 650W PSU. With an Imperial Symbol from SWTOR. Need to get Photoshop installed on my new PC lol.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139035


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Could You replace the blue with red instead.....


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Could You replace the blue with red instead.....


Yeah ill do that, give me a couple of mins.

Edit..




and Sorry for not been active for the last week+ guys.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Yeah ill do that, give me a couple of mins.
> Edit..
> 
> 
> and Sorry for not been active for the last week+ guys.


Appreciate it much....


----------



## Atham

No AX650?


----------



## C6ZR1

If you dont mind, could you please do a AX 750 or 850 similar to the one in the picture please.


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> No AX650?


Ill get round to it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C6ZR1*
> 
> If you dont mind, could you please do a AX 750 or 850 similar to the one in the picture please.


Yes, no problem! Currently away for the weekend, but ill be back tomorrow (PM) so will do it then!


----------



## Arimis5226

Would love to see a TX850 V2 sticker, something that replaces the gold with a red that matches the RoG Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z mobo color scheme. You would indeed sore to the top of my "cool guy" list for the week.


----------



## barkinos98

can you make a sticker of ax1200 but in the color scheme of the ax850, the second pic (blue on white)


----------



## MARK-20

Sorry for no activity the last few weeks, I moved house and had to sort a new ISP out which took forever... I am back now though! and Ill try and sort out any other requests asap!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226*
> 
> Would love to see a TX850 V2 sticker, something that replaces the gold with a red that matches the RoG Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z mobo color scheme. You would indeed sore to the top of my "cool guy" list for the week.


Yeah Ill take a look at doing that for you! Will be a bit later on though, got to take my dog to the vets after work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> can you make a sticker of ax1200 but in the color scheme of the ax850, the second pic (blue on white)


Yep will also take a look at doing this when Im free, as said above (Y)


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Sorry for no activity the last few weeks, I moved house and had to sort a new ISP out which took forever... I am back now though! and Ill try and sort out any other requests asap!
> Yeah Ill take a look at doing that for you! Will be a bit later on though, got to take my dog to the vets after work
> Yep will also take a look at doing this when Im free, as said above (Y)


also if you havent done it yet, i have a change: can you still keep the same color scheme but change the logo to RoG?


----------



## di inferi

These look great man! I am a long term lurker here and this thread forced me to finally pull the trigger to create an account so I could request something from you! Lol

I love these... Is it possible to make identical ones for the HX750? Thank you sir!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> also if you havent done it yet, i have a change: can you still keep the same color scheme but change the logo to RoG?


Any good?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> These look great man! *I am a long term lurker here and this thread forced me to finally pull the trigger to create an account so I could request something from you*! Lol
> I love these... Is it possible to make identical ones for the HX750? Thank you sir!


*Ahh I'm glad to hear that*!







and yes Ill see what I can do

And I will get round to the others, I got a flyer from work thanks to the nice weather......


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahh I'm glad to hear that*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes Ill see what I can do
> And I will get round to the others, I got a flyer from work thanks to the nice weather......


ahhhh thanks







the second one is the one i wanted for my new build btw work appreciated


----------



## SoliDD

having trouble printing off the right size for my ax850, what print settings are you guys using?


----------



## charlesquik

how do it work? i have a hx850 and i would like black/white theme
do you need to print on special sticker paper?? which format?


----------



## SwimSquirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> No AX650?


I'm gonna revive this thread and ask for an AX650 sticker as well.







If you could do a blue one that would be fabulous!


----------



## Atham

I have the AX750 right now. But how do these stickers work. Do I have to print on special paper?


----------



## iXNoxVap7032Xi

Hey, Glad i found this thread. I was wondering if i can get a custom sticker done by you that is gold/black and white.

I have the HX650


----------



## Markerx

also wondering how it works..


----------



## MARK-20

Im back going to go through all the requests etc. next time Im online


----------



## cmac123

Do you do anything with other brands. I was thinking of trying to change the colors on my EVGA GTX 670 cards ( red lettering). If not could you tell me what type of program that you are using so I could try it my self?
Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## Iris

Could you post a HX850 with a Red/Black Color Scheme? Thanks!


----------



## WhoKnew22

Could you do a TX850 and just swap the yellow for white? Thanks!


----------



## Glassjaw003

Hey getting a new 860i in, have you looked into doing of of those?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

how about CX600 in blue?


----------



## lordhinton

can you do a cx500 with red instead of green please


----------



## Mojoes

Hi Im new here . Im looking for a label for CORSAIR AX760i 760W Digital to match my Asus Sabertooth z77 Army green black and gold colors.
In my Corsair Graphite Series 600T Silver Steel case. So with out a camo back ground. Have you done the small rear stickers?


----------



## Flisker_new

Hi guys,

I got also idea about changing some colors on my AX1200W and than found this great thread.

Took pictures here, did some PS editing and printed it on "normal" paper, it's not bad, but it's not great either.





Next week I'am going to get photopaper and do it right









ps: sorry for pic quality its from iPhone 3G

edit: oh and a.. ofc


----------



## MacSpook

Hi all

Just read this thread and I'm impressed with the labels but couldn't find any for my psu so thought I'd have a go myself. Hope someone finds them useful.


----------



## hannes37

Still waiting for the TX750...


----------



## guinner16

I am building my pc so I can do it right now by myself. Can anyone resize this one so it perfectly covers the squarish sticker on the topside of PSU. It would be cool if the ROG parts was on the top half, and the ax1200 was on the bottom half. Can anyone work their magic.



Here is the sticker I am trying to cover. Its the one on the top side

.


----------



## drieg500

can you do one for VS650? turning it from orange to red?


----------



## Atham

Could you do a red HX 750?


----------



## Hangger

GS600 plz


----------



## DaftDrunk

I'd really appreciate something for an AX860i for a computer with a black/white theme.


----------



## UnitxTWO

If anyone is still able to do these, let me hear from you in a private message!!








I've already pm'ed MARK but im not sure he can still do them - or will, so if youre out there, let me know!

Its for an AX750


----------



## T0ROS

Can I get a green nVidia isperated one for AX860?


----------



## Monkeybusiness

Hey I dont know if this is still active but im looking for a custom .abel for a corsair tx750w psu..

Id like it to be with the old pirates boat instead of the normal corsair logo. The color scheme im looking for is black (carbon if possible) and dark blue

Thanks for your time.. Ill post pictures


----------



## UnitxTWO

did you even read the last couple of posts?


----------



## Monkeybusiness

I know the tread is still active.. I was asking if the person that is doing the stickers design was stil doing it


----------



## earnjiang

i agree with you,Nice labels. Also this is my 100th post. Oh yea. too


----------



## barkinos98

not to necro but do you still make these? i was looking for the rainbow paint splash one for my AX760i...
thanks in advance!


----------



## UnitxTWO

So wish he would come back, and make us a bunch of stickers


----------



## maineiacsmoker

I hope the OP comes back. I would love to get a design for the AX760 in the blue he used for the HX1000 label...would perfectly match my color scheme....black and blue.


----------



## MARK-20

Hi, im back!! I will try and fish out my old hard-drive with all these on, and I will gladly get back to making them, I currently work offshore- from Mobile, Alabama so being from the UK its a lot of traveling and so on etc etc, so not much spare time, Im back there on wednesday but when I get back 2 weeks ish later,I will gladly try and sort all the requests out

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TSXmike

oh man... wish i wouldve known about this thread 6 months ago. :/


----------



## UnitxTWO

Im so happy now!


----------



## shanek11

This is great! How about a couple square Seasonic labels for those of us with some of the most bland labels ever printed?

I have a Seasonic 620 m12ii, and its been a great PSU for my needs, but I was about to tear the sticker off until I found this thread!
I just want something mostly black, or black and blue.. But I'm not too picky. Just as long as the yellow is gone, and there is no red since it would contradict my build.

It'll probably have to be mostly scrapped since most of us don't care to display these specs..

Here it is... Can you do anything for guys with stickers like this?

*Just an idea for other sticker labels

_even though they obviously aren't all PSU companies_
Some ideas of brands that might look cool to display:
Intel- * I think this would be real cool, and would proudly display this on my PSU since it is the best place for a sticker in my build.
Nvidia - in classic green and/or other colors for people with odd mobo/gpu configs
AMD - in classic red and oppisite colors for people with other mobo/gpu configs
ASUS, GIGIBYTE, MSI, ASROCK, etc.

Some people want to show off what they consider to be the heart of their build, but have other components they are also proud off.
An example of this would be an AMD machine, but with a NVIDIA GPU. They somewhat contridict one another, but it is in no way wrong.. I think it would be really cool to have an AMD sticker a with green background, or accent, and classic logo. The same would apply vice versa with a green Nvidia Logo, and red accents or something in the background that shows AMD love, and proove no fanboy in your blood..

Just some ideas. I know you are busy, but if you like any of these ideas please tag me so I can see them

@Thanks Mark-20


----------



## woomba

Thanks for the great labels guys! Is it possible to get some for the RM series as well?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Thanks for the great labels guys! Is it possible to get some for the RM series as well?


I would really like that too for my RM 850!!!


----------



## Phil6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I would really like that too for my RM 850!!!


And my 1000Watt!


----------



## Inelastic

Thanks for this thread. I'm doing a red/black theme on my computer so I'm switching the labels to match on my AX1200. I couldn't find any top stickers colored right and when I tried to take a photo and adjust it, it just didn't look right. So I just went ahead and made one with a little ROG flare.
Edit: I noticed the last picture didn't have a border showing the edge so I added one in. Hopefully it's the right size. I made it slightly larger than the original so you can just put it on without taking the old one off.


----------



## jpv078

you can get them printed at http://www.stickeryou.com/2


----------



## AcutusVentus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I would really like that too for my RM 850!!!


Another corsair rm 850 guy here!!! I have a black red white theme going. So any sort of red one would be great for the rm 850, maybe red and white letters with a carbon background? Keep up the great work, glad i found this thread


----------



## liam88

Hi Guys,

I have a custom label for the RM1000 PSU designed in diffrent colours. I can't design so sorry for people who has a diffrent RM series. If you prefer a diffrent colour let me know and i can change it for you.

I had to get someone to do this work for my own setup. Maybe it will help others as a template that you can alter to your wattages.

I print this image with photoshop and change the printable dimensions to as follows:

Length: 17.8 cm

Height: 4.1 cm

This needs to be done to fit the RM1000 series properly. However unsure if these are the correct dimensions for the other RM series. Might be best for you to measure your own.

I do hope that iv helped some people out.









Blue =

CorsairRM1000LabelBlue.png 28k .png file

Red =

CorsairRM1000LabelRed.png 26k .png file

Green =

CorsairRM1000LabelGreen.png 29k .png file

Yellow =

CorsairRM1000LabelYellow.png 28k .png file

Gray =

CorsairRM1000LabelGray.png 29k .png file

White =

CorsairRM1000LabelWhite.png 27k .png file


----------



## ryuusanosuke

Here's the 850 version fo those who need it:

rm850_red.png 31k .png file


----------



## IMHOIDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuusanosuke*
> 
> Here's the 850 version fo those who need it:
> 
> rm850_red.png 31k .png file


perfect!!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuusanosuke*
> 
> Here's the 850 version fo those who need it:
> 
> rm850_red.png 31k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks!!

REP+ for you!


----------



## maineiacsmoker

@Ryuusanosuke....Any chance you could do one for an ax760 in blue? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## ryuusanosuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maineiacsmoker*
> 
> @Ryuusanosuke....Any chance you could do one for an ax760 in blue? I would really appreciate it.


I made one in the "traditional" corsair blue and one in normal one









Old:


ax760_oldblue.png 41k .png file


Alternative:


ax760_altblue.png 40k .png file


----------



## maineiacsmoker

Those are SWEET!!!! Just what I was looking for.... +1 Rep for you my friend!


----------



## DavidFord

I took liam88 template for the Corsair RM1000 and created my own, I haven't seen it printed yet so if anyone wants to test it for me I'd appreciate it. I'll be ordering the sticky paper and the PSU in a couple of days so I'll update my post with how it looks along with a picture.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Wondering if it would be possible to get one exactly like in this picture, but where the blue is red?


----------



## Ekstern

Hi!

Does anyone have a RM750 sticker?

Best regards
Frederik Buk Henriksen


----------



## grzech1991

Any one, can made label for RM650? Very please


----------



## aerial

Here are all labels for RM series.
Size:
1000-750 version (18cm length): 17,8mm x 4,13mm.
650-450 version (16cm length): 15,8mm x 4,13mm.
DPI: 300

Simply edit it and add your own colors.








in PSD format, two sizes

450-650: http://www10.zippyshare.com/v/13011814/file.html
750-1000: http://www68.zippyshare.com/v/42921377/file.html


----------



## akira749

Nice job @aerial!!!!!


----------



## grzech1991

Thanks aerial!

I now, are you from poland.

Dimmension in RM 650 is other 16.5 cm to 4.5cm for label.

Great job, in down - my project, created in paint and gimp:


----------



## aerial




----------



## woomba

That looks great! Well done!


----------



## Sicklyslick

can anyone make me a ROG themed RM650 label that is red?

similar to the image below but with the ROG logo instead of corsair?

thanks!


----------



## twerk

RoGRM650.jpg 119k .jpg file


Download it because the inbuilt picture viewer murders the quality. I darkened the red a bit to match the logo better.


----------



## Supernovae

Hey man!

Could you do this



for the HX1000i and the RM1000?

Thankx


----------



## twerk

Here's the RM1000. No HX1000i though because I don't know the sizing.



RM1000Carbon.png 438k .png file


----------



## TheLewis

Can someone do a RM 750 with red 'RM' and a red line?

I'd do it myself but I don't have photoshop installed on this computer and my parts for my new build hasn't arrived yet.

Thank you.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLewis*
> 
> Can someone do a RM 750 with red 'RM' and a red line?
> 
> I'd do it myself but I don't have photoshop installed on this computer and my parts for my new build hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> Thank you.


There you go











RM750.png 23k .png file


EDIT : I re-did the red to a better match


----------



## TheLewis

Thank you SO much.


----------



## Cokeman00

SOMEONE PLEASE MAKE ME ONE OF THEESE FOR A RM 850 WHERE ONLY THE RM LETTERS ARE CHANGED TO RED. I really want it for my build PLEASE.


----------



## Cokeman00

What size do you print these at?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cokeman00*
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE MAKE ME ONE OF THEESE FOR A RM 850 WHERE ONLY THE RM LETTERS ARE CHANGED TO RED. I really want it for my build PLEASE.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cokeman00*
> 
> What size do you print these at?




RM850.png 40k .png file


As for the size, I don't know since I never printed one but simply measure your psu and print it to make it fit


----------



## jjsoviet

Ohh glad I found this thread. If anyone here would make a red one for the AX650, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Ohh glad I found this thread. If anyone here would make a red one for the AX650, I would greatly appreciate it!


AX650?? That doesn't exist


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> AX650?? That doesn't exist


It used to.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Ohh glad I found this thread. If anyone here would make a red one for the AX650, I would greatly appreciate it!


Its a Seasonic KM2 rebrand and its EOL now.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a Seasonic KM2 rebrand and its EOL now.


Indeed it's really old, though I'm not going to replace it soon.

Hmm, I've seen submissions of other AX series models so is there a chance someone will edit one? If not I can just do it myself though I'm unsure of the font used.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Indeed it's really old, though I'm not going to replace it soon.
> 
> Hmm, I've seen submissions of other AX series models so is there a chance someone will edit one? If not I can just do it myself though I'm unsure of the font used.


Since I don't know if the ratio is good, here's a first shot.



AX650.jpg 115k .jpg file


----------



## jjsoviet

Thanks! Sadly I'm in uni right now and I couldn't test it out until much later. I'll let you know though how it went.


----------



## jjsoviet

Alright I've tried it on a piece of paper, it seems that the one provided is a bit too long - measured the PSU's label to be 4.75 by 1.125 inches approximately. Anyways, thanks for the first try!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Alright I've tried it on a piece of paper, it seems that the one provided is a bit too long - measured the PSU's label to be 4.75 by 1.125 inches approximately. Anyways, thanks for the first try!


Let me know what this one is doing











AX650_V2.jpg 121k .jpg file


----------



## jjsoviet

Super late because of uni stuff but thanks! This is exactly the size I need.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Super late because of uni stuff but thanks! This is exactly the size I need.


Cool then!!


----------



## zmn668

This thread is exactly what I need. Facing 2 issues.. first I have a reverse ATX build in my CaseLabs SM8 so my AX1200 label is upside down. Secondly, my build is Gigabyte orange and black and the goldish AX logo is out of place. Can anyone help me with resizing the jpg below without making it look awful? I tried in Paint and it lost alot of quality Thanks!


----------



## Bajista58

And here comes the noob question, what do you guys think is the best paper to print it on, and what method do you use for sticking it to your current PSU? do you remove the original label? thanks for the awesome idea and models!!


----------



## Agiel

please some CX600M to me ??


----------



## brandon6199

Can you please make one for the Corsair HX850i?

Thanks!


----------



## Agiel

@ brandon6199: haha i guess we will be waiting ... and continue waiting ...


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Can you please make one for the Corsair HX850i?
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> @ brandon6199: haha i guess we will be waiting ... and continue waiting ...


I need sticker for HX850i as well in Red... (Multiple red hue option will be great, but want to match color with Corsair AF140 fan and Vengeance ram)

Hopefully some good soul will post it soon !


----------



## HothTron

Think you could make something with the ROG emblem for my Asus themed case mod with a AX860? That be super sweet.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I need sticker for HX850i as well in Red... (Multiple red hue option will be great, but want to match color with Corsair AF140 fan and Vengeance ram)
> 
> Hopefully some good soul will post it soon !


Uncertain if the dimensions are correct; They are the same as the previous posted with RM series, as they seem near identical.


----------



## Agiel

aaaahhhhh







i want one for meeeeee !!! CX600M !!! aaaaaa


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> aaaahhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want one for meeeeee !!! CX600M !!! aaaaaa


If you could measure how big the label is, i could make it for you, and which colours do you want?

Looks like the label could be something like 12x3,5cm


----------



## Agiel

ok use those measures ... color like green and red comb ... so i may glow with my 6 CM 120mm Blu LED Fans


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> ok use those measures ... color like green and red comb ... so i may glow with my 6 CM 120mm Blu LED Fans


Something like this?


----------



## Agiel

yes yes !! like it !!! thanks !!


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Uncertain if the dimensions are correct; They are the same as the previous posted with RM series, as they seem near identical.


Thx for tryin mate but I guess the "I" is not aligned properly not the color is matchin'.
I will give it a shot on photoshop and see what I can comeup with.


----------



## dyiddo

Can someone please make a blue and black/dark gray label for a TX650 ... (nonmodular btw)

Thanks!


----------



## AlRayesBRN

Hey guys,

I'd appreciate it if someone can create the same as the below picture for the AX860i with the right measurements





Can someone help?


----------



## ThaTylerDude

Could someone create a rm750 with the corsair and amd logo in white next to each other.


----------



## jose87413

What kind of adhesive paper do you recommend to use for a ink based printer? and, does anyone knows what are the measurements for the little sticker on the back of the psu? the one that is next to the power on/off switch.


----------



## iMacJaz

I've searched this thread and can't seem to find the AX760i custom label? Can someone help with this? My AX760i was shipped with the stickers upside down on both sides







Corsair has recognized this and said I should send it back to the retailer, but its a perfect PSU! nothing wrong with it... Here's a photo of my problem







looks funny.



Thanks in advance if anyone is able to make the AX760i label, even in the OEM, original colors.







that would be fantastic!







can't wait..


----------



## alf030

Could I get a CX750M label? Just with the bits that are green changed to blue. Thank you.


----------



## shizles

Has someone created a AX1200i? If so please link and also what are the dimensions of the sticker and has anyone done all 3 stickers? Sides, Top and rear?

//Shizles


----------



## JAMIE1000

hello would love this  for the HX1000i


----------



## Arag0rn

Hi ! Is it possible to have the label of the HX1000I, with red for "HX" and strip ?


----------



## mu5tang71

Do you have any of these in vector format? I have a vinyl cutter and want to make some decals


----------



## Moret

So, to repeat the question asked many times, long ago: How exactly does this work?

How do you print it, and how do you apply it?


----------



## mu5tang71

I have a vinyl cutter/plotter machine. I can make vinyl decals. I am not sure how the person who stated this post intended on applying the designs. but that's what I did it... I also made some for a few people....


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moret*
> 
> So, to repeat the question asked many times, long ago: How exactly does this work?
> 
> How do you print it, and how do you apply it?


Any high quality glossy self adhesive backed paper


----------



## rolandos582

Heey Mark,

I recently purchased a RM1000I, but i want another PSU label on there. In black / red preferably. Is that something you can make for me?
Let me know!


----------



## Thebaroness

There's a little something I made


----------



## HatallaS

any for SSD in the future by any chance?


----------



## Thebaroness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> any for SSD in the future by any chance?


What do you mean?


----------



## HatallaS

Stickers. I would love a custom decal for mine.


----------



## Thebaroness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Stickers. I would love a custom decal for mine.


Yeah, but, text / dimensions...


----------



## HatallaS

any chance to have one eye on each, so when i put them side by side they fit?


----------



## Lu(ky

Is anyone still making these on here for a PSU, Memory or SSD's please PM me Thanks


----------



## Juliotech

Hello all,

i know this thread is old, but can someone please make me a red themed logo for mi Corsair RM 750i to match it with my Maximus VIII hero board?... i will be really happy if that happen.


----------



## rolldog

Looks like I'm a few years late on this thread. Oh, well. I guess I could download a few of these, open them in Photoshop and resize/recolor what I'm looking for. Bad thing is, I didn't see anything with a Gigabyte logo. I just started on my new build, and I removed all labels from my PSU and painted the entire thing white. I was hoping to get something blue, since my build is white and blue, but I'm not so interested in adding another PSU sticker. Maybe just Corsair with the sails and/or a Gigabyte logo, but I think the vinyl decal is obviously the way to go instead of a sticker. I was thinking about printing it on a thick piece of photo paper and then cutting it to make my own stencil (the thick photo paper would at least hold its shape while I paint it on), but after typing this, I realized trying to cut a stencil of the printed Gigabyte logo would probably be impossible for me to do.

I'll figure something out, but if anyone still subscribes to this thread, I would like to have something similar to the Corsair logo in the first few designs in this thread. Something like Corsair with the sails, only larger. I'm not very interested in showing off the AX1200i part. Besides, the sides of my PSU won't even be seen once it's mounted in my Caselabs TH10A.


----------



## b0gd4n

does anyone have the HX1000i one?


----------



## davey9791

hi guys any one no, or could would point me in the direction on how to change or get a hx750i psu sticker in different colours, like black and white or olive green and black etc


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0gd4n*
> 
> does anyone have the HX1000i one?


I am looking too


----------



## b0gd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> I am looking too


the following files were sent to me by themellowmedia reddit user:

plAcid.zip 4918k .zip file


----------



## phatkat

any chance these still exist? possible to get?


----------

